# I am lookng for...



## Qwertinsky (Oct 24, 2006)

I am looking for a program that can do this:

Start with a Linksys WRT54g that has the SD card mod and is running DDWRT firmware.

Now comes the fun part.

I think it would be nice to have an application that runs on the wrt54g that could stream MP3's stored on the SD card.

With 4 gigabyte SD cards becoming dirt cheap you could certainly store a pile-o MP3's right on the router and eliminate needing a PC just for music.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

pyTivo might work. I know that others are running it on network-attached storage devices. This is not really an HME issue, though -- you should post it in "TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo".


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

OpenWRT might be able to do this, if you hacked in mt-daapd. I'm sure someone's already done it, just don't remember where I saw it.


----------

